# ford jubilee hydraulic problem



## laurajane49 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a 1953 ford jubilee. I had to replace the oil line to pressure gauge. I saw that I needed to remove the hydraulic pumpto get to this fitting. I started by removing the front of the pump and ended up removing the whole pump. when I took the front portion there were several springs. one of them was broken. not knowing if this would matter or , put back together with broken spring minus the brokr off part which was only the first ring. after reassembling pump and putting back on the lift would not raise. could it be this spring or what? would appreciate any help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello laurajane49,

Good to have you visit the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

See items #5 & #10 on attached parts diagram. There are 12 such springs (6ea inlet and 6ea outlet) in your hydraulic pump. They hold the suction/discharge balls against the seats until the pump piston pressure overcomes the spring force/pressure. 

It's probably best to get a rebuild kit for your hydraulic pump and either install it yourself, or have local tractor shop install the kit.


----------



## laurajane49 (Mar 29, 2015)

*hydraulic problems*

thanks for the info. I thought that might be the best solution.


----------

